# Age defying Drug



## Ridryder911 (Feb 5, 2007)

Okay.. it is an age defying drug in the opposite way. Interesting site to see what meth does to one's face within a short period of time. 

http://www.mappsd.org/Faces of Meth.htm

This would be deterrent enough for me... 

R/r 911


----------



## Guardian (Feb 6, 2007)

and don't forget the worst one... 

http://www.drugfree.org/Portal/DrugIssue/MethResources/faces/photo_5.html

poor women, meth gets my vote for worst drug out there.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 6, 2007)

And how about the chemical change in the brain from meth, and have got to love those standbys when the cops and the HasMat teams take down a drug house.   I hate that dirty drug!:angry:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 6, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Okay.. it is an age defying drug in the opposite way. Interesting site to see what meth does to one's face within a short period of time.
> 
> http://www.mappsd.org/Faces of Meth.htm
> 
> ...



And don't forget the teeth Rid!:wacko:


----------



## Glorified (Mar 9, 2007)

there's a drug that shouldn't have been invented to say the least.


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 11, 2007)

Eugggh....

How do people actually USE meth knowing what goes into it?! I know people who've made meth before...it's like 90% household cleaning products.

Le ewww


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 11, 2007)

And to think that there actually idiots (on the internet) that say things like "There are plenty of people that use meth and they function just fine."

Pfft.

I'm scared because they've used that exact same arguement to try and get marijuana legalized.

We have transported quite a few meth heads that were under 5150 holds. Nasty, nasty people. Some of them were probably nice people.. until they got ahold of meth and it got its hooks in them. 

Ugh!


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 14, 2007)

Yikes! To be fair though, a couple of them looked pretty questionable in their before pictures.  :unsure:


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 15, 2007)

We picked up a meth head crazy who looked to be in her 60's; bad teeth, hair falling out, caved in wrinkly face etc.  When filling out the report I noticed she was two years younger than my partner.  I showed her the birth date and said.. "Hmmm.. that's you in two more years"  I still carry the bruise!


----------



## Onceamedic (May 26, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> Yikes! To be fair though, a couple of them looked pretty questionable in their before pictures.  :unsure:



you didnt see before meth pictures... just the first arrest photo...     I bet if we got to see before meth the differences would be even more dramatic...


----------



## Jay114 (May 31, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> I'm scared because they've used that exact same arguement to try and get marijuana legalized.
> 
> 
> Ugh!



To be fair, I think the same type of before and after pictures with pot users wouldn't look as bad. But it's true, people tell themselves that marijuana, being supposedly "harmless", won't mess up their lives....wrong.


----------

